# Burnsville, NC- Silver Belle, Female/Spayed, 2 year old



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi guys. Just as I was getting ready to leave today for Christmas Eve family activities, we received into the shelter a beautiful PB female named Silver Belle. She was an owner relinquish. According to the owner she is a good girl whose only issue is that she like to chase and kill the owners chickens. Because of this the owner has kept her tied during the day and for some reason, 2 years later, has decided that it isn't the best situation for her girl and wants us to find her a good home. She has never lived inside so housebreaking is certainly an issue. She is UTD on all shots and already spayed. According to the owner she is gentle with humans, cats and other dogs. Apparently her only issue is the chickens. I assume this would also apply to any fowl. She was very scared and sad when her human left her and it absolutely broke my heart to leave her in that kennel when we closed the shelter. She is a large female. I didn't have time to get good pictures or measurements but she is very tall at the withers with long legs. I would guess at at least 80 pounds, possibly more. She is a black and tan saddle back with almost all tan face, head and chest. No eye mask, just black muzzle and eyebrows. 

A friend of mine who is a GSD owner and trainer of sorts went and spent some time with her and says she is definitely a "people shepherd" and should have no problem getting adopted quickly due to her demeanor.

The shelter is closed tomorrow (Christmas Day) but will be open at 12:00 on Thursday. If anyone is interested, you can pm me or call the shelter on Thursday.

This is the best I could do today as far as a picture. She was looking out from the inside of the kennel and was afraid to come through to the outside. Must be scary for one who has always been outside


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is the other shot I got of her from the inside of the kennel. She had her ears back in that sad, scared state but they were up tall when she was walking in with her owner. I watched them in the parking lot. She was prancing walking in. Funny, it was like she knew exactly what was happening when her owner bent to take her collar and leash off (she wanted to keep those) Silver Belle starter whining and getting anxious. I swear she KNEW she was getting ready to be left there and when her owner went out the door she howled the most pitiful howl. I broke down and cried. Merry Christmas right?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Dear girl. Bless her heart, may someone wonderful in your area read this and give her the home and the love she deserves.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

She will find a home.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I know she will. And she probably won't be in the kennel long. But dang! I hate it for her tonight. I'm not working again until Sunday and I may end up going to the shelter just to love on her


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

excellent! she has such a sweet face. 

they wanted her collar and leash...people's behavior is so hard to comprehend sometimes...sigh.


----------



## wdyoung46 (Aug 13, 2013)

I went by the shelter yesterday and took my shepherd Leiska, who is also a rescue and rather fearful to meet Ms. Silver Bell. She was soooo sad to be there, but when we took her outside, she livened up a little. My Leiska tried to play with her, but it had been a very stressful day for her so she wasn't too interested. Her only goal was to lean in to my legs and be loved. I stayed with her for a while, and when I took her back in to leave her in the kennel, she just whined and jumped up on me as if begging me not to leave.....brought me to tears as well. She loves being around people, I could just tell. Hope someone can give her a home, she is too beautiful, noble, and kind to stay.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

This is so sad. Is Silver Bell still at the shelter or was she adopted? I'm hoping she found a good home.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh wow. Sorry to have left you guys hanging. As it turned out, I sort of misjudged her owner. Christmas Eve was the last day I worked until the Sunday after Christmas. I called on Friday to find out about her and actually got some good news. Silver Belle's owner was at the shelter when our workers showed up on Christmas Morning at 7:30! She was crying and told our lady that she had made a horrible mistake and would do anything to get her girl back. She said she had decided that she would keept the chickens penned up except for an hour or so a day and would let SB in the house during that time. She said she had cried all night and her other shepherd was just as devastated. Not only did she take her girl home, she stayed (on Christmas Day) and helped out at the shelter washing dog dishes and doing laundry. I felt very guilty for being quick to judge, but was mostly just so happy to hear that SB was back at home where she longed to be.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the update. It was nice to hear a little good news today.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Good to hear


----------

